# Seriously Depressed Dog in Serious Pain



## bcurko (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey APS

My dog was diagnosed with Epilepsy last night after having 5+ seizures numerous blood tests etc Now my mum has been crying hoping that he doesn't die. 

I mean one of his seizures lasted 5 minutes and the vet today was $800 which my mum cannot really spare.

So aside from my personal life i was just wondering if anyone has a dog with epilepsy or something similar?

PS My dog is a moodle not really notorious for being known to have epilepsy
What are the odds of my dog surviving?
This is him
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2727686655/


Sorry if this post seems unneeded i just need some reassurance that he can live and he won't die. I can bear the thought of losing him neither can my mother. Vets have started him him on antibiotics

I hope to god that he doesn't die sorry guys


----------



## andyh (Jan 20, 2009)

My dog is a red healer x staffy, he has epilepsy which was quite bad when he was young (we also thought he would die), we managed it with medication (barbitone).It took a while and several more seizures but he is now 6 years old and you wouldnt know there was anything wrong with him at all.

Oh he was also born stone deaf!!!


----------



## bcurko (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks andy that helps knowing that there's still hope. I'm just really worried as my mother has been crying all day with him seizures started at 2am last night and since then he's probably had at least 8 or more. I'm praying that he will be fine only time will tell :cry:


----------



## andyh (Jan 21, 2009)

Not sure why the vet would give him antibiotics?? infection maybe? maybe hes running a fever. in which case a high temperature could be causing seizures or making them worse. My dog had a temp of 42 by the time I got him to the vet, I carried him in seizing in my arms, they just went forever it seemed!! The vet gave him a shot to lower his temperature and he improved from there. Maybe try feeling to see if he`s hot (under the front leg is a good spot) and phone another vet for advice and keep him cool.


----------



## angiechook (Jan 21, 2009)

I have an 8yr old English Springer Spaniel. he was diagnosed with cancerous brain tumors after repeated fits. that was over a year ago. even with meds (Phenomav 100mg min dose 4 tabs per day) he still fits. he has great days and bad days. we take it one day at a time with no idea of how long we will have him. the good days still outweigh the bad. he seems to know when a fit is near, for he will come and lean on me. just love him and keep him comfotable. great lessons will be learnt.


----------



## falconboy (Jan 21, 2009)

Antibiotics does sound odd if the vet has confirmed its epilepsy. I'd get another opinion. I'd see Todd at Earlwood Vet Hospital. He is great.

213 Bexley Road, Earlwood NSW 2206 
Phone: (02) 9718 5235


----------



## LauraM (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont have any advice sorry but i really do hope that he turns out ok  best wishes


----------



## bcurko (Jan 21, 2009)

I mean't medication sorry was a typo I'm deprived of sleep right now


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 21, 2009)

best wishes to your family and your dog hope he gets better soon


----------



## Eriquar (Jan 21, 2009)

We had a mini foxy that suffered from epilepsy, he had some quite bad fits that could last up to 40 minutes. He usually pulled out of them ok, just very thirsty and sleepy. I did consider giving him medication, but the was advised by the vet that because the fits werent happening on a regular basis, that medication was not needed as it would reduce his lifespan.... To cut along story short.. Astro.. lived until he was 10 years old... had a happy life, loved going to the park for a run, and swimming in the lake. He started to fit more in the last 12 months of his life, and eventually died of Hep C...


Best way I found to care for him when he was fitting, was to hold him so he didnt hurt himself, but not wrapped in a blanket or anything ( because they overheat when fitting). I kept water beside me and just dabbed some on his nose to keep it cool... when he came to.. i just gave him water to drink, or icecubes which he prefered.. Probably about 20 mins after the fit was over, he would have a huge drink of water, and go have a big sleep.. wake up and be back to normal.


All the best with your doggie, and tell Mum to hang in there, all is not lost.

Erica


----------



## rockman (Jan 21, 2009)

angiechook said:


> I have an 8yr old English Springer Spaniel. he was diagnosed with cancerous brain tumors after repeated fits. that was over a year ago. even with meds (Phenomav 100mg min dose 4 tabs per day) he still fits. he has great days and bad days. we take it one day at a time with no idea of how long we will have him. the good days still outweigh the bad. he seems to know when a fit is near, for he will come and lean on me. just love him and keep him comfotable. great lessons will be learnt.



Who are you doing the right thing by , the dog or yourself . 
Do you think it's fair to have the dog having fits , just because you cant bear to lose it ? .


----------



## channi (Jan 21, 2009)

rockman said:


> Who are you doing the right thing by , the dog or yourself .
> Do you think it's fair to have the dog having fits , just because you cant bear to lose it ? .


 i have a cousin with epilepsy should i euthinase her???


----------



## falconboy (Jan 21, 2009)

channi said:


> i have a cousin with epilepsy should i euthinase her???



Depends, is she cute? :lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 21, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Depends, is she cute?



:lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 21, 2009)

Good luck! Maybe you should see another vet. Just for another opinion?


----------



## bcurko (Jan 21, 2009)

I just received a rather not convincing call from my mother.
My Dog finally sat down my mum said for about 30 mins then got up again and wouldn't sit he was crying through out the whole night and she had to take him to the vet at 2:30AM to get help. They're currently doing some more tests on him but he should get better i hope...


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 21, 2009)

good luck, hope the little cutie improves.


----------



## scorps (Jan 21, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Depends, is she cute? :lol:




Best call by falconboy ever


----------



## Krystal (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dog  I hope he gets better soon and I hope you and your mum are ok.
My dog had epilepsy and was on medication. She started having fits every now and then when she was about 10. Once it was happening a bit more often she was put on medication to help stop them when she was 12. As she got older and it happened more often the dosage got upped a little. Whenever we bathed her she would have a fit and we could only walk her for 5 minutes at a time. She hated other dogs so we had to make sure there were no other dogs around or she would have a fit. We had her put to sleep when she was 14 as she had really bad arthritis and her medicines weren't helping her fits and her arthritis - and she was going a bit loopy and deaf. When she did have fits they didn't last long and she would be a bit dazed and stiff and slow for a little while. 
So even though she had epilepsy she died at an old age.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 21, 2009)

My sisters mastiff has epilepsy and she is only a few years old, was bad to start with, fitting a few times a week and then went stupid after the fit running into things. She seems to be getting better with the medication now, she fits maybe twice a month now if not less, but when the fits over she gets up wags her tail has a drink and is just a bit lazy for a few hours (pretty normal for a mastiff to be lazy anyway).

Her medication has been increased and decreased over and over again, trying to get the right medication for her, blood tests every fortnight to make sure the levels are right, but they are slowly getting it right and the visits to the vets are getting less frequent.

I think you will be able to get a handle on it, just have to find the vet who is willing to put in the effort to try get it controlled. There is always the moral issue about the quality of life for the dog, most vets my sister spoke to said the fits are not painfull for the dog, unless they belt into something while fitting. If the fits become very regular and long i think you need to have a serious think about what to do, but first i'd be trying to get it under some sort of control. Best of luck.


----------



## geckodan (Jan 21, 2009)

There are literally dozens of causes of seizures in dogs ranging from toxic, infectious, inflammatory, metabolic, cancer based, breed related abnormalities and finally , only when all of those are ruled out can a diagnosis of epilepsy be declared. Diagnostics cost money. Dogs with epilepsy are not, in my experience, painful. Pain + seizures invariably equals inflammatory/infectious (i.e. meningitis) or tumours. Equally it is possible that the pain is eminating from elsewhere (I have seen dog rupture cruciate ligaments and dislocate hips during siezures).


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 21, 2009)

Aw I hope your doggy gets better soon.Good luck!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 21, 2009)

geckodan said:


> There are literally dozens of causes of seizures in dogs ranging from toxic, infectious, inflammatory, metabolic, cancer based, breed related abnormalities and finally , only when all of those are ruled out can a diagnosis of epilepsy be declared. Diagnostics cost money. Dogs with epilepsy are not, in my experience, painful. Pain + seizures invariably equals inflammatory/infectious (i.e. meningitis) or tumours. Equally it is possible that the pain is eminating from elsewhere (I have seen dog rupture cruciate ligaments and dislocate hips during siezures).


 
That is a very good point geckodan, i forgot to point out how many tests had been done on my sisters dog to rule everything else out. At first we thought it was caused by all the toads getting in the back yard.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 21, 2009)

good luck, i also think another vet is a good idea. rather then purely dismiss it on epilepsy. there is an array or reasons why anyone or anything has seizures,


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 21, 2009)

As long as the dog is still enjoying life, I think you should always do everything to keep them alive and healthy...

For example, my teacup poodle is 17, completely deaf, mostly blind, arthritic, and has such weak hips that she falls over when she turns around. BUT she still wags her tail, loves cuddles, follows me around (slowly), and begs when she smells something yummy. So although she is in pain, she is still enjoying her life...


----------



## bcurko (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeh well he did have a leg problem about a month or so ago which was apparently caused from him jumping off the couch and turning too quickly that came back last week so the vet said for him to take it easy and no jumping etc... I'll let my mum know that she should try another vet just hope she can afford another visit..


----------



## xScarlettex (Jan 21, 2009)

it seems odd that the vet has prescribed anitbiotics for epilepsy.. which makes me think that the seizures could be caused by something else like gekodan said, costly i know but have the vets done any type of mri scan or eeg scan to see if there is any abnormal brain activity or nerve impulses that could lead to seizuring?? i went through this last year with my brother (i know hes not a dog but same general procedures involved)...


----------



## angiechook (Jan 21, 2009)

rockman said:


> Who are you doing the right thing by , the dog or yourself .
> Do you think it's fair to have the dog having fits , just because you cant bear to lose it ? .


 

Well let me think about it for awhile, because i obviously i hav'nt! :evil:
After Charlie began fitting i gave up my full time job to care for him fully believing he only had a short time to live. several months on he presents the same. his condition costs me plenty including time, money and stress to my family of 7. i have asked several vets their opion as to whether put him to sleep or continue as we are. all said if it was their dog they would contiue teatment and take one day at a time, reasessing the situation as we go! As i said his good days still outweigh the bad. My mother has fits, mybe I'll put her down too!


----------



## Emzie (Jan 21, 2009)

my aunty's dog always having fits 

she eventually had to be put down but this was at 14 years old , so she still lived a long an happy life.

also moodles are awesome dogs ive had mine since i was 9yo's he's been the best dog ive ever had


----------



## bcurko (Jan 21, 2009)

Update

Vet ran further Tests and it seems not to be epilepsy but rather something to do with the brain. Some small disease but apparently the vet said he should be fine some infection or something to do with the brain that's what my mother was told about 2 hours ago


----------



## rockman (Jan 21, 2009)

angiechook said:


> Well let me think about it for awhile, because i obviously i hav'nt! :evil:
> After Charlie began fitting i gave up my full time job to care for him fully believing he only had a short time to live. several months on he presents the same. his condition costs me plenty including time, money and stress to my family of 7. i have asked several vets their opion as to whether put him to sleep or continue as we are. all said if it was their dog they would contiue teatment and take one day at a time, reasessing the situation as we go! As i said his good days still outweigh the bad. My mother has fits, mybe I'll put her down too!



Congrats , your finiancally able to give up your full-time job , costs yourself heaps , bring more stress to your family of 7 , i am happy for you . 
How do vets make money ? , people like you that keep on pouring money into them . 
Hopefully , the good days keep out-numbering the bad ones ! .

By the way , before i get flamed , i have owned dogs for around 30 plus years , have had to put down dogs due to old-age and sickness , i just dont think its your right to chose what you think is it good days . 

As for your mum , looks like you can financelly be able to keep her for a while . Lucky her . LOL 

Cheers


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 21, 2009)

My god Rockman, what is your problem?! Almost EVERY vet and breeder will say the same thing - there is rarely a 'right' answer, and it is a very personal decision that each family needs to make on their own. Of course, if an animal has no quality of life whatsoever, it is generally a simple choice.

But the conditions we are talking about are very common in humans, and are not the sort of conditions that euthenasia is normally discussed regarding - fits, seizures etc.

I don't think it's YOUR right to judge - most people know their dogs very well, and can make an informed decision about the quality of life. 

If people are in a financial position to help keep their animal into an older age, there is no reason to put them down due to simple ageing diseases. I have spent several thousands of dollars on medications, vets etc. on my dog, and don't for a second question this choice. She is a very old, but very happy and chirpy little dog!

Of all the professions I know, Vets are one of the LEAST 'money-grabbing' fields in general. Most vets I know make very modest incomes.


----------



## angiechook (Jan 21, 2009)

rockman said:


> Congrats , your finiancally able to give up your full-time job , costs yourself heaps , bring more stress to your family of 7 , i am happy for you .
> How do vets make money ? , people like you that keep on pouring money into them .
> Hopefully , the good days keep out-numbering the bad ones ! .
> 
> ...


 
 I feel sorry for you, sad little man. That's it i'm done conversing with you.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 22, 2009)

Good luck with your little one there.. he's sooo cute, xuch a shame he should fall ill like this................ hopefully, if he is having antibiotics, it may just only be the infection that's causing seizures.

Wishing him a speedy recovery if that is the case. Hang in there.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 22, 2009)

i know i.ll get flamed for this but i really believe sometimes it's best just to let them go peacefully.
Modern medicine can do wonderfull things, but sometimes they shouldn't.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 22, 2009)

I think personally, if you could ask the dog, it would choose life over death. Basic survival instinct...


----------

